# Drying all that fur



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I have a siberian husky, and as such her fur is long and double coated. It's hard enough to get her wet, but once she is finally soaked and washed and rinsed it takes me about an hour to get her mostly dry-ish. I towel off her legs for the most part and press towels on her to soak up as much as I can. After 2 towels are soaked, I 'finish' with a hair dryer (on warm, not hot) which basically means I go until I get sick of it and she's mostly dry. I run my fingers through her fur gently which seems to help. Fortunately she sleeps through the blow drying and really enjoys it. Any tips for quicker drying? I'd love to get a pro dryer that blasts the water off, but I really can't justify spending the money on one. Depending on how dirty she gets at the dog park or other activities, I give her a bath on average about twice a month.

So you can tell how long her fur is:


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

I rub my Saint boy with a towel to get as much water off him as possible and then flip on the Shop Vac & use like a doggy dryer. My crazy boy is terrified of a hair dryer but will end up snoring while I use the Shop Vac on him. It takes me about an hour (a bit longer in the winter when he has a heavier undercoat) to have a dry dog.


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2010)

I also use a shop vac on blower mode. Just make sure the hose is clean inside so you don't blast the clean dog with junk from a previous vacuuming. My dog was unsure about the noisy air blast at first, but by the middle of the first blast-off he was ready to bite it. Since he loves to try to bite the air coming out, that helps with drying his face. He usually lets me get a few seconds at a time on the body. Now that we've done it five or six times he'll stand still and just let me do the job. You can also restrain the dog with a grooming table/noose, a closed room, or have someone hold her on lead.

If you don't already have a shop vac, get a high velocity pet dryer instead.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

I dont know what id do with out my HV dryer, its a god send to get Blaze dry. I dont want him sitting around damp, possibly getting hot spots. Solo dries fast as he doesnt have much hair to dry lol


You can buy HV dryers for around 100 bucks. or a shop vac that has a reverse.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

save the 300 bucks and buy the dryer. I assure you it will be an investment well worth it. I have a mal and I could not live without mine.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Bart said:


> Just make sure the hose is clean inside so you don't blast the clean dog with junk from a previous vacuuming.


Yes! 

On the rare occasion I use the Shop Vac for something other than grooming I wash & dry it (hose, canister & filter, wipe the motor area) before I bathe my beast. He has enough issues with his skin due to allergies and doesnt need me making it worse by blasting him with all the nasties I may have sucked up.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

I have a high velocity dryer too. Mine is not very powerful, but it gets the job done.

I have the low end one like this. I bought it from a groomer, used and cheap.

The bathe-your-own-dog place I use in winter has this one. I want one like it, and will have one when I can afford it!

Another thing that will speed drying is a good grooming spray. I use Quicker Slicker from Nature's Specialties, and it really speeds drying time, as well as detangling and cutting static.

My biggest challenge is the coat length. While my Borzoi have a lot of coat, it is also longer, and tangles more easily. I end up detangling for a while after blow-drying.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I bought a lower powered HV blower too and can wash/condition and completely dry not so heavy coated Max in an hour not rushing. It is really fun to blast the water off, he isn't a fan though. You are on to something with the fur ruffling. Try using a pin brush to separate the hair and fluff it as well.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I'll try a shop vac- if I can get it clean enough, it's pretty old haha. I'll clean out what I can and blow it into the street a minute to test. If not, I'll try to convince my husband it's worth it to get a HV dryer.

Thanks all


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Not only will it dry the dog. It also helps a ton with getting all the loose shedding hair off the dog too. Its well worth it IMO


----------



## Silvicen (Dec 30, 2010)

I shopped around and got a HV dryer for alot less than 300 thats just about as strong as the more expensive ones. I love it and totally think it was worth the expense. It will help get all the extra loose fur blown out of that husky coat. It cost me less than what it would cost me to have all my dogs go to the groomers. I also use it to blow my dogs off after they have been rollling in the dirt.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

*update*
We went to the park today and she got nice and muddy. I changed the way I bathe her to where I just do one part at a time, rinsing well as I go. First her neck, then each shoulder/leg, then each side, then butt and each leg, then tail. By the time her tail is done, her front is drying is pretty well.

I rubbed down her face and legs as usual and towel dried her a bit. Before giving her a bath I went to check the shop vac. My dad has been sucking up blue foam shavings and it's an old shop vac anyways, so the inside was nasty. I used my hair dryer and her undercoat rake (thanks Kathyy for the idea!), and she was dry in about half an hour! HV drier would still be lovely, but I think I have a method to the madness now. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

I had to say I think the shop vac was just interesting I got a lot of funny images in my head with doggies cheeks blowing in the wind lol. Lela is really short haired but she retains water in it crazy like. It takes well over an hour to dry naturally and that is only if I have her sit a few feet from the heater for a little while. Otherwise she just stays wet for seems like hours in some areas. I was nervous to use a blow dryer because it may get to hot even on warm and cool air dosent seem to really dry her it just makes her cold and she won't sit still. I may look into the shop vac thing


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

ShamWow towels are great for preliminary drying.


----------



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

spotted nikes said:


> ShamWow towels are great for preliminary drying.


Thank you! I've been looking for an excuse to buy some.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Super bump! I miss that puppy fur that dried with my hair dryer in half an hour... I want to get a blower for Christmas. I don't have to wash the dogs but once every few months, but when I do I spend far long drying them and have to schedule their baths on days I know I can spend the time to dry them after. The time has come.

Air Force Commander 2-Speed Dryer 4.0 HP Motor S is $170 on amazon, may drop lower on "cyber Monday." Any other recommendations? I don't need anything super pro quality, but I do need something efficient and sturdy that will last me years and years.
http://www.amazon.com/Force-Commander-2-Speed-Dryer-Motor/dp/B00063KHPE


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Oouu! That's a good one!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Sibe said:


> Air Force Commander 2-Speed Dryer 4.0 HP Motor S is $170 on amazon, may drop lower on "cyber Monday." Any other recommendations? I don't need anything super pro quality, but I do need something efficient and sturdy that will last me years and years.
> http://www.amazon.com/Force-Commander-2-Speed-Dryer-Motor/dp/B00063KHPE


That is the one we use for the Springers and Cockers at shows, works amazing. Well worth it. We use that first to blast majority if the water off, then finish off with normal hair dryers.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Pricae has already come down $5... maybe I'll get lucky and it'll drop more and more. Fingers crossed!


----------

